# '85 300zx Engine Problem



## Reptar (May 14, 2011)

Hello all, I have a 1985 nissan 300zx non turbo and a few weeks ago I was driving it when I herd a pop come from then engine and it shut down while still in motion. Once I got it home i checked the battery, fuel line, the distributor, the ignition coil and all of them were fine but it still won't start up, it cranks but it wont turn over or start. I am no engine buff so I'm not to sure what to look for so if anyone has any ideas it would help a lot.

thanks in advance


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

I've got a dollar on your air flow meter blew up.

Disconnect it and see if your car will start. If it does, that's your problem.


----------



## Reptar (May 14, 2011)

Thanks for your thought I will look at it right now and get back to you on it.


----------

